
Firefox fork 'Pale Moon' releases v28, first major version since 2016 - lysp
http://www.palemoon.org/releasenotes.shtml
======
smt88
As I always do when someone posts a Pale Moon link, I'm going to warn anyone
reading this not to use Pale Moon. Details below.

[https://www.howtogeek.com/335712/update-why-you-shouldnt-
use...](https://www.howtogeek.com/335712/update-why-you-shouldnt-use-waterfox-
pale-moon-or-basilisk/)

tl;dr Maintaining the security of a browser is a massive job that even a 1000+
developers struggle with. Pale Moon is maintained by one person and does not
benefit from hundreds of Firefox's security fixes (because it's a fork).

~~~
ntw1103
I highly suggest you read through the release notes, and the forum, to get a
better understanding of the security of palemoon. Palemoon is updated
regularly, including security updates, patches and DiD(Defense in depth)
fixes. These are fixes that identify potential problems, and fix them before
an exploit has been found.

While Palemoon was forked from firefox, the current codebase isn't stagnant,
it is updated quite frequently.

~~~
smt88
There just isn't enough time in a day for a small group of people to keep a
browser secure. It's a massive undertaking.

~~~
ntw1103
OpenBSD is a small group of devs vs. Microsoft, or Linux, yet it is arguably
one of those most secure operating systems.

